# Sheaths



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2015)

ok so I really didn't want to go with kydex and now I know I don't so I'm going to get some leather supplies. What tools should I get to start out with for just a basic sheath ? 
Thanks


----------



## Molokai (Dec 8, 2015)

I love leather but you can make five kydex sheaths for the time of one leather.
My advice for tools, edge beveler and groover. Holes can be drilled on vertical drill.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I love leather but you can make five kydex sheaths for the time of one leather.
> My advice for tools, edge beveler and groover. Holes can be drilled on vertical drill.


I still have some material and may use it for the Christmas knives but I think down the road I am going to want to make some nice leather sheaths. Thanks I'll look up those materials.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 8, 2015)

Fiebings oil dye plus some kind of finish, I use acrylic one.
Also check Leodis leather work on YouTube. He has some really good detailed videos on leather work. Ian Atkinson. He literally opened my eyes and from then I started making them so good that my wife said the sheaths look like I haven't made them. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 8, 2015)

Hahaha she's the best :D
All I had was a knife. Most you can improvise, but a good thread is almost crutial. Avoid synthetical threads, that greasy, slippery, easily unwindable, bad excuse for a cord will give you more trouble than you thought was possible. And no, during a berserk rage you can't break it :D


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 8, 2015)

Rotary cutter to cut the leather. Second the edge beveler. I use wing dividers for my stitching line. A pricking iron for setting the distance between stitches. A diamond awl for stitching. I use tiger thread for all my stitching. There's a cat on etsy that sells it so you don't have to buy a mile of it. I also recommend the fiebings dyes more expensive but worth it. A lot of these can be had at Tandy leather for not a lot of bread but the awl will need a hug to get it polished up and ready for work. 
Ian at leodis has a ton of good videos but the guy that really shows how to stitch correctly is armitage leather. Ian actually states in one of his vids that's the guy he tries to emulate when hand stitching.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I still have some material and may use it for the Christmas knives but I think down the road I am going to want to make some nice leather sheaths. Thanks I'll look up those materials.



I know a guy who is selling some of leather tools. Want me to check to see what he has?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I know a guy who is selling some of leather tools. Want me to check to see what he has?


Yes and don't go hacking the price up 10000%

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> There's a cat on etsy that sells it so you don't have to buy a mile of it.



@Fsyxxx Greg do you know who the cat on etsy is?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 9, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> @Fsyxxx Greg do you know who the cat on etsy is?


It's handmade tackect . That's who I've bought from. The also carry the good stitching needles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

